# Need someone to build me a rod



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

Anyone know of anyone reliable in the fwb area that builds rods. If so please let me know. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coachm34 (Apr 18, 2013)

Obie Hill in Pensacola does great work.


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

coachm34 said:


> Obie Hill in Pensacola does great work.




Thanks! Seems like a nice guy so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coachm34 (Apr 18, 2013)

He is a great guy! I have several rods he has built.


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

*V*

If you ever get over to Orange Beach, the Rod Room is a good choice. She has built me a couple of rods, and they are very nice.


----------



## coachm34 (Apr 18, 2013)

I have bought some things from thr Rod Room. Very good experience there too


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

Check out Christian in FWB at Get Bent Custom Rods. He does a great job.


----------

